# Weaving- Finished Shawl



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I finally finished this shawl that I started a year ago. Then, I went through months of really horrible shoulder pain, subsequently diagnosed in March as polymyalgia rheumatica. It put the brakes on Weaving because throwing the shuttle and using the beater bar (I have an 8 harness jack loom). It was just too painful. Obviously, it is much better as I was able to finish my shawl. Most of the yarn is Cascade 220 sport weight. Some mistakes I would rather not have, but overall I am pleased. It is a tabby weave and that was a good back-to-Weaving project. Used my fringe twister and like the way it braided. I decided to leave it on the bed. It seems to match pretty well.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Beautiful and does look lovely on your bed!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Gaildh said:


> Beautiful and does look lovely on your bed!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Wow, just wow a million times


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Janallyn said:


> Wow, just wow a million times


Thank you, Janallyn! Now, to my next project which I think will be a wall hanging. I have been tossing that around mentally for awhile.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just gorgeous and looks great on your bed.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Cdambro said:


> Just gorgeous and looks great on your bed.


Thanks so much!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Barbara, that looks gorgeous! :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Barbara, that looks gorgeous! :sm24:


Thanks so much, JanetLee.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

That is so beautiful


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Beautiful weaving and the twisted fringe sets it off really well. As another weaver I sometimes have shoulder pain and have to pace myself. It’s so easy to get lost in the process and go on for far too long.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautifully woven!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Lovely shawl. Hope you canfigure out a way to weave without so much pain.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Wonderful!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

desireeross said:


> That is so beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

GrannyMo said:


> Beautiful weaving and the twisted fringe sets it off really well. As another weaver I sometimes have shoulder pain and have to pace myself. It's so easy to get lost in the process and go on for far too long.


Thank you, Granny Mo. I limit myself to an hour at a time and that seems to help.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks Betty, FiberQueen and Jeanne.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

spins2knit said:


> Lovely shawl. Hope you canfigure out a way to weave without so much pain.


Thanks, Spins2knit, I had to go on medication in March and it has not completely eliminated the pain but isn't stopping me from doing things.


----------



## ladymissy (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice and I love the braided fringe, gives it a special touch! Never heard of a fringe twister, will be looking it up, thanks.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Glade to hear you can weave again. Nice first project.


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

It's just lovely! The color is beautiful, I love the fringed edge!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

ladymissy said:


> Very nice and I love the braided fringe, gives it a special touch! Never heard of a fringe twister, will be looking it up, thanks.


Thanks, Lady missy. I don't use it a lot but it really comes in handy.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sockyarn said:


> Glade to hear you can weave again. Nice first project.


Thanks, sockyarn.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, Melody-Ann and spinninggill.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Gorgeous! Keep taking care of that shoulder!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Reba1 said:


> Gorgeous! Keep taking care of that shoulder!


Thank you, Reba1!


----------

